# creams for sore bottom



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

hi,i've seen board members mention a few things that help with sore bottoms. everything from a & d ointment, to diaper rash ointment, and hemroid creams. i was just wondering who has tried what and what worked for them. i just tend to suffer and end up taking a bath. my doc has given me a supository cream before and it worked, but it contains a steroid and i really don't like using it. i switched to that cottonelle e and aloe toilet paper, which helps a tiny bit, but i'd really like some different ideas. thanks!lindsay


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Lindsey, It sounds like you are at a point where you literally need wound care.Try TUCKS wipes.Here's a little piece on the medication.It's OTC or you may need to ask the pharmacist to retrieve it from behind the counter.______________________________________Cooling, Soothing, pH BalancedFor Hemorrhoidal and Vaginal CareDirections: For external use only. As a hemorrhoidal treatment-Adults: When practical, cleanse the affected area with mild soap and warm water, and rinse thoroughly. Gently dry by patting or blotting with toilet tissue or soft cloth before each application of this product. Gently apply to affected area by patting and then discard. Can be used up to six times daily or after each bowel movement. For Children under 12 years of age: Consult a physician. As a hygienic wipe- Use as a wipe instead of toilet tissue. As a moist compress-For soothing relief, fold pad and place in contact with irritated tissue. Leave in place for 5 to 15 minutes. Repeat as needed.Active Ingredient: Witch Hazel 50%_________________________________________Either that or baby wipes.Follow with an application of A&D or with very very pure and dark olive oil.You can get the pharmeceutical grade by asking the pharmacist for "sweet oil" if you worry about medicinal purity.However, I've used olive oil for everything from the salad to my skin treatmens for years and it's an amazingly healing substance.Good Luck and feel better soon.Kamie


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

kamie,thank you for the advice. i will pick up some tucks pads. i am having an ouchy, ouchy day. argh.lindsay


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Dibucaine cream (over the counter ).Also known as : Nupricanial cream.


----------



## ect (Nov 13, 2002)

A&D works pretty good. I like the white one with zinc, the yellow one has a smelly fish oil but works too. I use "Huggies" baby wipes after each BM. Don't get the "natural" ones - they burn. The best ones are regular unscented.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Ouch, Tucks and all, burned like the dickens. Try (and don't laugh but this is the reall name) Beaudreaux's Butt Paste. Yep, it's from Louisiana and it's made by a doctor. It's carried in the Walmart grocery store (at least here in fort worth it is), maybe try the big store. It doesn't sting and works great. My husband recently got saddle sores really bad from riding so and all his cowboy friends use this. It's great.


----------



## CJR (Oct 28, 2002)

I have had diarrhea for many years and had the same problem you speak of. A proctologist finally gave my husband the answer. He uses it for hemrroids but I use it for diarrhea. Everytime you go to the bathroom, first wipe clean with gentle toilet tissue and then put a little unscented cream on some tissue and clean area again. Then wipe dry with tissue. I even carry a small bottle of cream with me. 100% inprovement in "diaper rash." Sorness is usually caused by not cleaning well and you can not clean well with dry tissue. Ever tired to clean your hands on a dry towel? God Bless


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Try Bag Balm. in the little green square can. It can be found about anywhere and really work. It is best to put it on before bed as it is a bit smelly and messy but it will make you feel like you have a new bottom almost at once.


----------

